# hobbles



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

We have 1" and 1.5" leather hobbles on our saddles. They have the single ring, not the double. Haven't had an issue with rubbing. 
Do your horses move a lot while hobbled?


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

When I was hobble-shopping I enquired and was told by several people that nylon rubs more than leather. I went with leather 1 1/2" hobbles and never had any issues with rubbing. This is the style I use. I like how they slide and move with the horse.









If you are using 2" now, I think you will find the 1" very small on your horse.


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm glad someone started this. I'd always high lined (even a staked rarely), bu I'm sure the day will come when I end up some place with no trees or post and hobbling might be a better choice than staking over night (area permitting). I was thinking about using hobbles. Funny that after 44 years I'd seldom ever hobbled a horse (most of mine had never been hobbled) and used a bit of rope to hobble with even then.
So this will be of interest to even an old timer like me. As a distance rider I know the day will come at some point (unless I'm amazingly lucky :lol


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

I prefer grazing hobbles myself like shown in the top picture here: SRS Pickets & Hobbles

They allow a bit more freedom of movement and so less likely to cause any harm.


----------



## Trails (Jan 28, 2009)

I used nylon hobbles at first because they were less expensive than leather. I regretted the purchase. The nylon hobbles rubbed at the edges. I've since moved to leather and I've been pleased. 

Even though I highline at night if I have a horse that paws I'll hobble it on the highline to keep it from digging.


----------

